# Crown molding seam showing under paint!



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would say either you did not sand well enough or maybe something is bleeding through if you did not prime the wood before painting. Keep in mind fillers are a reasonable tool when painting wood.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Glossy paint tends to be unforgiving.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I am home DIY painter (i.e. not a professional) but I think @ChuckF. is right. That your situation needs a lot and long of feathering underneath the paint of something that is not so reflective. Though I am not sure there is enough spackling or putty or low gloss paint that you can use underneath to create a smooth base. 

Multiple coats, especially with some "coverage" coats underneath should help hide the seam but a sharp eye looking for imperfections may still notice.


----------

